# New Member From Lancaster, Pa



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello All:

We just purchased a 2009 Outback 250RS at the Hershey, PA camping show this past weekend. For the past several years, we have been camping in a coleman pop-up and decided its time for change! I am sure as we near delivery of our new camper, we will have lots of questions to post to the group. Fortunately, our son has a dodge ram 1500 that we can use until we purchase our truck (we currently have a 2003 Ford Explorer 6cyl) - any suggestions? Also, we are shopping for a hitch - if anyone can recommend a specific brand/type or any info would be helpful.

Thanks!

Rick and Donna
2009 Outback 250RS


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME !!!!*
I have had real good luck with my Equal-i-zer Brand hitch (relatively speaking) and for your 250 it should work really well. there are some other options out there as well.

Enjoy. post some pictures when you get it !!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi rdvholtwood
















*and Congrats!! *

Enjoy that new 250rs and Happy Camping


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.










Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















I'd recommend the Equal-i-zer hitch....very easy to use.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh! And X3 on the Equalizer Hitch!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Not sure where you are located and maybe you have a favorite dealer, but IF you are looking for a used truck, you might try:

Twin Pines or

Brubackers ( In Myerstown)

We ended up in Myerstown real nice people to deal with!

Congrats!!! Enjoy


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

A 3/4 ton Diesel truck. Any brand. Tow package and 4:10 gears. PA has some big hills. You will never regret it.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

CONGRADULATIONS ON THE NEW TT AND WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS

BOB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome....we will be in your neighborhood this weekend

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=18937

John


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Website! and Nice camper. We have a mixed interior -white and brown (mahogony?) - We do have bunks (2) and our dinette and sofa are swapped - the dinette is a wrap around and is in the slide out. Its a perfect size for the 2 of us.

Rick



Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!
I use a ProPride Converging link Hitch system and love it!!

How Much Hitch you will or will not need really depends on your Tow Vehicle. A lot of SUV's are made with coil rear springs......great ride.....to soft for good towing.

You really need to examine your TV choices to decide on how much or how little of a hitch system you will need.

Good Luck


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME !!!!*
> I have had real good luck with my Equal-i-zer Brand hitch (relatively speaking) and for your 250 it should work really well. there are some other options out there as well.
> 
> Enjoy. post some pictures when you get it !!


Here are the pictures - finally of our Outback. Originally, the camera broke when we received our outback and was finally able to hobble out and take some pictures.

Outback 250RS Pics


----------



## Sonnysrv (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks great! 250rs is really a great floorplan.

You guys find you a good brand hitch yet?

Like everyone said Equalizer is great, also Husky and Reese too.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sonnysrv said:


> Looks great! 250rs is really a great floorplan.
> 
> You guys find you a good brand hitch yet?
> 
> Like everyone said Equalizer is great, also Husky and Reese too.


Yes, we are eventually going to get an equalizer hitch - still shopping for a TV.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice, Rick!! I noticed a few subtle changes from the original 25rss that I really like (black window surrounds, stone-look floor) .. as well as the larger & turned slide bed!

Congratulations on the new camera camper!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Very nice, Rick!! I noticed a few subtle changes from the original 25rss that I really like (black window surrounds, stone-look floor) .. as well as the larger & turned slide bed!
> 
> Congratulations on the new camera camper!!


Thanks Wolfie! We like the added changes also (and the new camera!)..


----------

